# [IO TAB] Boot looping? Try this to get your tab back...



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

I had an issue with my IO 10.1 Tab boot looping. I imagine that this would work for retail as well but have not tried it.

*This process will factory reset your device and you will need to go back through root procedure.*

I reference this blog for part of the following process. Jake's Blog Thank you Jake.

You will need fastboot and recovery.img to boot into recovery in order to perform a factory reset.

Stock IO recovery can be found under the cwm recovery link on pershoots blog.
Recovery - ClockworkMod 4.0.0.4 - Galaxy Tab 10.1 Click here to download recovery.img

Fastboot comes from this post on xda 10.1v forum as an attatchment at the bottom. Click here to download fastboot

You need *adb* to continue (windows). REFERENCE-GUIDE-Everything-about-ADB!

1. Extract files to your platform-tools folder where adb resides.

2. Plug your tab in to a power source and then hold down the power button until it shuts down. Wait until the tab displays the charging battery.

3. Press and hold the volume down (left button in landscape) and power buttons until the usb and odin icons show up. Volume down to move left and volume up to select the usb logo. Now you should be in fastboot. Plug the usb into your computer.

4. Time to fire up adb. Start / run / cmd
cd to your platform-tools folder or wherever your adb is at. (should be in platform-tools inside of android-sdk-windows)

5. In cmd type "adb start-server" without quotes to start adb. All comands to type after this should exclude quotes.

6. Type "fastboot devices"

*NOTE* if your device does not show up, you may need to install pdanet to get the Android v1.0 driver. Follow the set up for the windows install and after the driver install pull the usb out while pdanet is trying to load software on the device. pdanet will fail and then uninstall but you will still have the v1.0 android driver set up.

7. Type "fastboot boot recovery.img"

8. Now you should boot into recovery. From recovery cmd "adb devices" will work. If you want to try other stuff like push a recovery image or whatever, now you can. If you fail at it, you can always repeat the steps leading up to this point to get back to recovery.

9. Time to just get the tab back. Select "wipe data/factory reset" and confirm.

10. After that is done select "reboot device".

Follow setup and you should be good to go again.


----------



## mughalgxt (Jul 5, 2011)

QUOTED:"In cmd type "*adb*" without quotes to start adb. All comands to type after this should exclude quotes".
CORRECTION: In cmd type "*adb start-server*" without quotes.....:wink2:


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the correction.



mughalgxt said:


> QUOTED:"In cmd type "*adb*" without quotes to start adb. All comands to type after this should exclude quotes".
> CORRECTION: In cmd type "*adb start-server*" without quotes.....:wink2:


----------

